# Great Ride for Western Essex County



## angusshangus (Feb 15, 2016)

The Great Swamp is a great ride... no news there! from western essex (Montclair,Verona, W. Orange, Caldwells, etc) Eagle Rock to River road. Cross Rte 10 and turn right onto Mt Pleasant. Left onto Hanover Road to Ridgedale to Greenwood to Green Village Rd. That takes you into Chatham where there are a dozen country roads through the Swamp. Such a great ride! Easily becomes a nice, fairly flat 40-50 mile ride! Lots of bikes on these roads so the traffic is aware.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

do you use a Garmin in conjunction with ridewithgps.com? You can post links to your rides showing topography, maps, etc...

one of these? 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/3794856

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/527066


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

angusshangus said:


> The Great Swamp is a great ride... no news there! from western essex (Montclair,Verona, W. Orange, Caldwells, etc) Eagle Rock to River road. Cross Rte 10 and turn right onto Mt Pleasant. Left onto Hanover Road to Ridgedale to Greenwood to Green Village Rd. That takes you into Chatham where there are a dozen country roads through the Swamp. Such a great ride! Easily becomes a nice, fairly flat 40-50 mile ride! Lots of bikes on these roads so the traffic is aware.



Great Swamp is one of my regular routes to ride, a few heart pumping climbs to get there from my house... but got love it!


----------

